# Passt dieser Be quiet Lüfter auf meinen Mainboard?



## PcHilfe1102 (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gerne von meinem AMD wraith cooler rgb auf den be quiet dark rock 4 upgraden.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob so ein großer Lüfter auf meinen B450M-K prime passt.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?  

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. August 2021)

Der Kühler (mit Lüfter) an sich paßt auf einen AM4-Sockel.








						be quiet! Dark Rock 4 ab € 61,50 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Dark Rock 4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 136x159x96mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 135x135x22mm, 1400rpm, 2… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Du mußt aber die Kühlerhöhe beachten.
Bis zum Gehäusedeckel müssen da mindestens 159mm Platz sein vom Kühlerboden.

Welches Gehäuse hast Du?


----------

